# surge impact



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, just curious if any of you have or have tried the millwaukee surge impact and if it's really much better than the brushless fuel?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't own it myself but I own the m18 fuel impact. I convinced a friend that the surge was what he should buy and I tried it out too and it's not better in any other aspects than simply being much quieter. I think the surge is what I would buy next time.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

